# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  viết chương trình đổi số tiền từ Số thành Chữ ??help!

## Hong_Linh

Bạn nào giúp mình viết[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] chương trình này với !

----------


## chungcuhanoi

Dưới đây là 2 ví dụ, mong sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn
vd1:


```
#include<iostream>
#include<string.h>
using namespace std;

int main() {
    long a, b;
    cout <<"Nhap so a: ";
    cin >> a;
    int i = 0;
    for ( ;a!= 0; a=a/10) {   
       b = a%10;
       
       
       switch (b){
       case 0: 
              cout << "khong "; 
              break;
       case 1: 
              cout << "mot "; 
              break;
       case 2: 
              cout << "hai ";
              break;
       case 3: 
              cout << "ba ";
              break;
       case 4:
              cout << "bon ";
              break;
       case 5: 
              cout << "nam ";
              break;
       case 6:
              cout << "sau ";
              break;
       case 7:
              cout << "bay ";
              break;
       case 8:
              cout << "tam ";
              break;
       case 9:
              cout << "chin ";
              break;  
       default: break;
       } 
       switch (i) {
       case 0: cout << " don vi 
"; break;
       case 1: cout << " chuc 
"; break;
       case 2: cout << " tram 
"; break;
       case 3: cout << " nghin 
"; break;
       case 4: cout << " van 
"; break;
       case 5: cout << " ti 
 "; break;
       case 6: cout << " chuc ti"; break;
       case 7: cout << " tram ti"; break;
       case 8: cout << " nghin ti"; break;
       case 9: cout << "van ti "; break;
       default: break;
       }
         i++;
    }
    system("PAUSE");
    return 0;
}
```

vd2:


```
  int main(int argc, char *argv[]) 
  { 
     int n; 
     char s[80]; 
  

    n=atoi(argv[1]); 
    if (n<=10) 
    { 
      pronounce(n,s); 
    } 
    else 
    { 
      if (n<20) 
      { 
         pronounce1(n,s); 
      } 
      else 
      { 
         pronounce2(n,s); 
      } 
    } 
    printf("%s
",s); 
    return 0; 
  } 
void pronounce(int number, char str[]);  
void pronounce(int number, char str[])  
{
switch (number) 
case 0: 
strcpy(str,"Khong"); 
break; 
case 1: 
strcpy(str,"Mot"); 
break; 
case 2:
strcpy(str,"Hai"); 
break;     
...................
case 9: 
strcpy(str,"Chin"); 
break; 
case 10: 
strcpy(str,"Muoi"); 
break;    
}
}
  void pronounce(int number, char str[]);  
  /* Function prototype for function pronounce () */ 
  void pronounce(int number, char str[])  
  /* Function pronounce() will pronounce a number from 0 to 10 */ 
  { 
     switch (number) 
     { 
        case 0: 
           strcpy(str,"Khong"); 
          break; 
       case 1: 
          strcpy(str,"Mot"); 
          break; 
       case 2: 
          strcpy(str,"Hai"); 
          break;     
    ...................
    ...................

       case 9: 
          strcpy(str,"Chin"); 
          break; 
       case 10: 
          strcpy(str,"Muoi"); 
          break;    
    } 
 } 
void pronounce2(int number, char str[]); 
  /* Function prototype for function pronounce2()  */

  void pronounce2(int number, char str[])  
  /* Function pronounce2() will pronounce a number from 20 to 99 */ 
  { 
    int n1, n2; 
    char s1[80]; 
    char s2[80]; 
 
   n1=number/10; 
   pronounce(n1,s1); 
   strcpy(str,s1);  
   strcat(str," muoi ");  
   n2=number % 10; 
   if (n2 !=0) 
   { 
     pronounce(n2,s2); 
     strcat(str,s2); 
   }  
 }
```

----------


## thanhlong24

chắc là giỏi cái này lắm đây...................................

----------


## panda41

*cám ơn*

vd1 của bạn rất ok.nhưng ví dụ 2 có vấn đề lỗi hơi nhiều.bạn kiểm tra lại dùm.cám ơn.

----------


## hongluongseo

tui mới bắt đầu học lập trịnh C a` bác nào chỉ tui cách học tốt cái này cái.bây giờ vẫn chưa bít cái j ca?

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

Hoàng Nam giỏi ghê.Mảng nào cũng thấy giỏi.

----------


## phungnham92

*mọi người giải hộ tui với bài lập trình c*

viết chương trình đổi số tiền thành chữ

----------

